# Resort review for unlisted resort



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2022)

Where do reviews go if the resort is unlisted in the tug resort directory. Specifically, Waikiki Sky Tower.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2022)

Is it known by another name?  Maybe send a message to TugBrian and ask?

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2022)

happy to look it up, and add if necessary?

have an rci or ii code i can dig into?  I do not see nor have hear of a resort with that name.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2022)

It's a newer Vacation Internationale acquisition.

Bill

*Waikiki Skytower*
2410 Cleghorn St
Honolulu, Oahu, HI 96815



			Waikiki Skytower | VI Resorts


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2022)

ill be sure to add it tomorrow!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 22, 2022)

Waikiki Skytower classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Waikiki Skytower Timeshare Resort in honolulu, oahu User rating 7.00 with 1 reviews




					tug2.com


----------

